# magkasama kami



## TomTPilot

Maybe someone could help with this one then? This has been a big help so far, Thanks

"Gusto palabasin magkasama kami?"


----------



## DotterKat

TomTPilot said:


> Maybe someone could help with this one then? This has been a big help so far, Thanks
> 
> "Gustong palabasin na magkasama kami?"



[He / She / Somebody] wants to make it appear as though we were together?

Note that _kami _is a non-inclusive first person plural pronoun. Therefore, _kami / we _refers to the speaker and another person who is not the interlocutor. _Tayo_ is the inclusive first person plural pronoun.


----------



## TomTPilot

Thank you this is my first attempt to learn how to translate it is a interesting journey into language and culture.


----------

